# Brasse süß-sauer



## Mr. Cutty (12. Mai 2008)

Hi Ho,

    Brassen und andere Gräten-reiche Fische sind entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung
durchaus auch zu anderen kulinarischen Leckerbissen als Fischfrikadellen geeignet.

Man kann die    Brassen braten und in einer speziellen Gewürzmarinade einlegen,
ähnlich wie beim Brathering. Durch den Essig in der Marinade werden die Gräten
aufgelöst. Schmeckt saulecker. 

[edit by Thomas9904 wegen Copyright]
Bon Appetit


----------



## Brummel (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Hallo Mr. Cutty,

das Rezept hört sich lecker an und ist gleich in meinem Fischrezept-Ordner gelandet #6.
So ähnlich verfahre ich auch mit anderen Fischen, die (von manchen "Fisch-Gourmet's" ) gar nicht als essbar eingestuft werden:q.
Der Brassen, vor allem der größere, ist für mich schon lange ein unterschätzter Speisefisch, ob geräuchert, gebraten oder eingelegt. Aber wie so vieles ist das alles reine Geschmackssache, soll jeder so halten wie er will :q.
Hoffentlich hab ich heute abend nach dem Angeln gleich die Möglichkeit, das Rezept mal zu probieren.

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Mr. Cutty (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Moin Brummel,

schön zu lesen, dass das Rezept Dir zusagt. Eingelegte Brasse ist hier der Renner. Obwohl ich es bisher noch nicht ausprobiert habe, glaube ich, dass es auch mit Rotfedern oder -augen und anderen arg Gräten behafteten Fischarten allerbest funktionieren sollte.

Man denke nur mal an die leckeren Stinte. Früher hat man diese Leckerbissen als Dünger auf den Acker gepackt und heute leckt man sich die Finger danach. So kann's gehen.

Das Rezept stammt von unserem Gewässerobmann, ein Fisch-Experte sondergleichen. 

Bin mal sehr darauf gespannt, ob und wie es Dir munden wird.


----------



## Zölfisch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Moin Mr Cutter#h

Super dein Rezept#6

Natürlich geht es es auch mit Rotaugen usw.
Habe es selbst mit allen möglichen Beifängen ausprobiert. Durch die Bank alle Super im Geschmack.

Viel Spaß beim Experimentieren wünscht

                                             Zölfisch:vik:


----------



## bimba (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Schon mal was von Catch&Release gehört,es gibt leider schon genügend "Angler"die alles abstechen was auch nur wie ein Fisch aussieht,halten sich auch sonst an keine Spielregeln.
Torsten


----------



## Pikebite (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*



bimba schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Catch&Release gehört,es gibt leider schon genügend "Angler"die alles abstechen was auch nur wie ein Fisch aussieht,halten sich auch sonst an keine Spielregeln.
> Torsten



Ist das zu fassen???#q

Ich kann es ja verstehen, wenn manche Leute sich um die stark befischten Edelfischbestände sorgen. Aber massenhaft vorkommende Weißfische wie Brassen? Die meisten Gewässerwarte sind heilfroh, wenn mal jemand ein paar Weißfische mitnimmt! Um in deinem Jargon zu bleiben, schon mal was von Verbuttung gehört?

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass es da den einen oder anderen Paragraphen in gewissen Gesetzen gibt. Manch einer sollte da nicht zu laut herumquaken.

@Cutty

Danke für das Rezept!!!:q


----------



## versuchsangler (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*



bimba schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Catch&Release gehört,es gibt leider schon genügend "Angler"die alles abstechen was auch nur wie ein Fisch aussieht,halten sich auch sonst an keine Spielregeln.
> Torsten



Danke für diesen schönen Beitrag.
Sollten bei euch die Brassen knapp werden dann könnt ihr gerne die Hälfte unseres Bestandes haben.
Allein der Transport dieser 50% dürfte sich über Jahre hinziehen.#h


----------



## Mr. Cutty (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*



bimba schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Catch&Release gehört,es gibt leider schon genügend "Angler"die alles abstechen was auch nur wie ein Fisch aussieht,halten sich auch sonst an keine Spielregeln.
> Torsten



moin torsten,

irgendwie weiß ich nicht so richtig wie ich dein posting interpretieren soll. es hinterlässt den faden beigeschmack, dass du erst einmal pauschal alle angler über einen kamm scherst. sicher gibt es auch unter den anglern welche, die sich einen dreck um irgendwelche tier- und naturschutzauflagen scheren. dazu habe ich hier im forum schon einen threat aufgemacht.

das finde ich insofern anmaßend, zumal du weder mich, noch die anderen poster hier persönlich kennst. insofern ist es einfach nur unfair, den leuten unkorrektes verhalten vorzuwerfen.

soviel sollte klar sein, wenn einer mit einer angel auszieht, sollte er immer im interesse der tiere und der natur handeln. dazu gehört für mich, dass ich meinen anfallenden müll wieder mitnehme und den angelplatz so verlasse, dass niemand merkt, dass ich dort über mehrere stunden meinen ansitz hatte.

wenn ich nun einen fisch am haken habe, ist es meine pflicht als angler und naturfreund fische zu entnehmen, wenn sie nicht untermaßig oder geschützt sind. ganz im gegenteil: bei aalen, hechten und zander gebe ich von mir aus schon locker 10cm oben auf die mindestgröße drauf.

sollte mein gefangener fisch innerhalb dieser für mich verwertbaren größe liegen, wird der fachgerecht ins jenseits befördert, um platz für nachwachsende artgenossen zu machen. spätestens am abend darauf wird dieser fisch zubereitet.

wenn man dieses nicht will, sollte man sich überlegen, ob man nicht besser am pc bei einem angelsimulator aufgehoben ist. zum angeln gehört es dazu, dass man die entsprechenden fische auch verwertet.

will ich das nicht, weil ich vielleicht genug fisch habe, lasse ich die angel an ihrem platz und mache was anderes. so einfach ist das. glaube nicht, das ich mehr fange als ich wirklich verwerten kann.

nicht, das ich gegen catch und release bin, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. ich sehe das angeln als eine art von hege an. vernünftig betrieben schafft es raum für andere fische.


----------



## maulwurf2401 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

also mal ganz ehrlich zu dieser c&r diskussion, ein jäger schießt dem reh doch auch nicht ins bein um es danach wieder laufen zu lassen und bindet es ne stunde an den baum um es danach wieder freizulassen, sondern erlegt es waidgerecht.

Genauso is´s beim angeln auch und das gesetz besagt nunmal das jeder maßige fisch mitgenommen werden muss. Klar würde ich auch nicht gerade nen 20 pfünder karpfen mitnehmen, aber solange er ne verwertbare größe hat warum nicht.

Sollte jeder angler selbst halten wie er will

gruß flo


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Geil, nun versuchen sie es sogar schon im Rezepte-Forum... #q

Noch "würziger" wird das dann wie hier, wo es um Brassen geht - gibt es doch genug Karpfen-Fetischisten die Brassen nur deshalb abschlagen, damit sie Ruhe vor selbigen beim Karpfenansitz haben.
Eine Verwertung wird dort nichtmal in Betracht gezogen.

Und das, wo doch hier so schön die kulinarische Seite dargestellt wird! #6



@ bimba:
Meinen Respekt - dein Posting hier an dieser Stelle zeugt von Sinn und Verstand!


----------



## Karsten01 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Jungs,
einfach ignorieren.Es bringt nichts!
Aber,daß solche Posts auch schon im Rezepteforum auftauchen finde ich ein starkes Stück#d


----------



## Glöckchen (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Süß-sauer einlegen ist nach meiner Erfahrung das Beste und Leckerste, was man mit Weißfischen machen kann. Bislang haben wir die dann auch meist mit Bratkartoffeln kombiniert. Jetzt hab ich ausprobiert, uns Fischbrötchen für die Mittagspause damit zu machen - ist superlecker! Einfach Salatblätter auf's Brötchen, Remoulade und Röstzwiebeln drauf und darauf den eingelegten Fisch und zuklappen (im Moment haben wir jede Menge Nasen eingelegt, geht aber mit jeder Art Weißfisch) - richtig lecker für's Lunchpaket für unterwegs! Ich wünsch euch guten Appetit beim Ausprobieren!#h


----------



## huchenschreck (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Hallo. Lösen sich dabei nur die Zischenmuskelgräten auf oder auch die Hauptgräten? Um Nasen u. dgl in ein Brötchen zu bekommen, bedeutet das wahrscheinlich, dass man sie vor dem Einlegen normal filetiert, gehe ich da richtig in der Annahme?
Hat das jemand schon mal mit Rapfen versucht?
Danke


----------



## AndiS (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Hallo,
ich habe eine frage zu den Sud. Muss man den vorher kochen?


----------



## Glöckchen (3. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Den Sud muss man nicht aufkochen.

Die Weißfische werden normal filetiert und dann gebraten und ab in den Sud. Mindestens drei Tage drin liegen lassen, danach sind die Gräten so weich, dass sie mitgegessen werden können. Ich war auch vorher eher skeptisch, da ich eher empfindlich bin was Gräten betrifft. Stimmt aber wirklich, die sind dann so zart und weich, dass man sie kaum noch bemerkt!


----------



## chivas (31. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

hallo feinschmecker 

hab soeben auch brassen süß-sauer gegessen, is ja wirklich super - ich bin echt begeistert 

allerdings... wir sind nun zu zweit mit nem "riesen" topf voll fisch - hat jemand erfahrung, wie und wielange man das gute zeug irgendwie aufheben kann?

wollte das mit etwas sud und viel wasser noch paar tage in verschlossenen gläsern in den kühlschrank tun. macht das nen sinn?


----------



## geeni (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Was für einen Essig benutzt ihr da?
Hat da mal einer einen Produktnamen, hab daheim nur diese Essig Essenz. Scheint mir eher weniger geeignet.


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Hi,

in der entsprechenden Verdünnung (Essenz hat meist 25%Säure, normaler Speiseessig so ca 5%Säure)  ist die Essige Essenz schon verwendbar, ist für mich persönlich aber keine Alternative zu normalem Weinessig oder anderen Essigsorten, da die Essenz einfach nur saumäßig sauer ist, ohne jeden anderen Eigengeschmack. 

Speiseessige gibt es in jedem Supermarkt in zig Sorten.
Lg Anderl


----------



## Banny (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

@Mr. Cutty

Danke für das Rezept, werde es auch 
mal ausprobieren. #6


----------



## geeni (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Hat das einer eigentlich einer schon mal anders rum probiert.
Also erst einlegen dann Braten.


----------



## Mr. Cutty (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Haben gestern im Kochkurs des Angelvereins neue Fischrezepte ausprobiert, so auch für Fried-/Weißfische. Vieles davon ist echt lecker und total simpel in der Zubereitung. Wenn allgemeines Interesse besteht, kann ich die Rezepte diese Tage gerne mal einstellen.


----------



## m-spec (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Kann nur sagen: Brasse Suß Sauer nach Heinz G. war in 2012 auf den Veranstaltungen wo das Gericht angeboten wurde der Renner. 

Bin auch kein Freund des puren Abknüppelns aber wenn eine sinnvolle Verwertung stattfindet die auch noch schmeckt dann ist das Teil der Fischerei.


----------



## prinz1 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

hallo mr. cutty
aber bitte doch!!!!!
immer her damit. werd das brassenrezept wohl auch mal demnächst austesten, da die weißfischbestände in unserer gegend doch sehr hoch sind.
wir haben da einen teich mit enorm viel giebeln. würden die denn auch gehen?
gruß

der prinz


----------



## vermesser (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Das Rezept funzt auch ganz hervorragend mit Hechtfilets  ! 

Da man die grünen Jäger ja nicht so richtig komplett grätenfrei kriegt, ist das eine sehr leckere Zubereitung bei der auch die berüchtigten Y-Gräten nicht im Geringsten stören!

Schön Bratkartoffeln und ein kaltes Bier dazu...jam jam!!!

Geht übrigens auch mit Plötzen, Rotfedern, Schleie...einzig kleine Güstern sind schlecht verwertbar, da ist nix dran, was sich einzulegen lohnt.


----------



## Kauli11 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

@ Mr.Cutty,

immer her mit den Rezepten. :m


----------



## Mr. Cutty (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Hallo Leute,

bedauerlicherweise sind alle neuen Rezepte, welche ich bereits eingestellt hatte, wieder vom Admin gelöscht worden. Die Rezepte stammen alle von unserem Kochkurs im Angelverein und wurden frei verteilt. Zudem habe ich immer den Autor (unser Vorsitzender) dieser Rezepte angegeben, sodass Irrtümer eigentlich ausgeschlossen sein sollten. Teilweise sind diese auch auf unserer HP einzusehen.

Unserem Vereinsvorsitzenden ist es ein Anliegen, dass Weiß- und Freidfische einer sinnvollen Verwendung zugeführt werden. Deshalb wurden die Rezepte auch bei verschiedenen Veranstaltungen weitergegeben.

Wer Interesse an diesen leckeren Rezepten hat, dann einfach via PM bei mir melden.

@Admin: 
Das Rezept Brasse süß-sauer stammt übrigens auch daher...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Wie ich Dir geschrieben habe:
Das einstellen fremder Texte/Inhalte ist so bei uns grundsätzlich nicht zulässig, da wir nicht in jedem Einzelfall die Rechte überprüfen können.

Und wie auch schon geschrieben:
Du kannst gerne Links auf eure Seiten setzen, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Mr. Cutty (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

http://www.sfv-wilhelmshaven.de/index.html


----------



## prinz1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

hi mr. cutty
wo finde ich da weißfischzezepte?
bin da grad i-wie nicht darauf gestoßen.
hilf mir mal!
vielen dank

der prinz


----------



## Mr. Cutty (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Moin,

ich werde die Rezepte als PDF-Dateien hochladen, wenn ich Zeit dazu habe. Muss gleich wieder auf Achse; nachher werde ich mich mal dransetzen.


----------



## Mr. Cutty (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Brasse süß-sauer: http://www.uploadarea.de/files/7tlwcad47qd7ehxoq2l61x9w9.pdf

Fischpaste aus Brassen: http://www.uploadarea.de/files/9evqhw2qd3ufs6j1mz9jpe47b.pdf

Fish & Chips aus Brassen: http://www.uploadarea.de/files/4i23jixd63w48wwjyeh8mvlz8.pdf 

Gefüllter Hecht & Hechtklößchen in Sahnesoße mit Spaghetti: http://www.uploadarea.de/files/ifyxenjrswqqigpbnoplbel5o.pdf

Karpfenschinken: http://www.uploadarea.de/files/lv2ylppnzr69e4hl2edpnikxu.pdf

Matjes aus Rotaugen: http://www.uploadarea.de/files/hf6srrxb4jq5u3teaojvbnz3b.pdf

Spaghetti mit Meeresfrüchten: http://www.uploadarea.de/files/28qfeisbulf5fibsfc57pznyh.pdf

Zanderravioli: http://www.uploadarea.de/files/zraesaki1ctwix3adq4b54f23.pdf

Majes asiatisch: http://www.uploadarea.de/files/h6n1mzb6mnskjzvv87rg6kzz6.pdf

Feuriger Matjessalat http://www.uploadarea.de/files/mncowm1mjvmp9p9jus46tpncd.pdf


----------



## FisherMan66 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Hey, super vielen Dank fürs Hochladen in PDF.
#6



> Matjes aus Rotaugen: http://www.uploadarea.de/infos/94010...hvoo9b7qw.html


 
Der Link funzt leider nicht.


----------



## Mr. Cutty (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Hab's korrigiert. Funktioniert jetzt.


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Herzlichen Dank für die guten Rezepte.#h


----------



## prinz1 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

hallo mr.cutty

vielen dank fürs hochladen!
da werd ich sicher einiges ausprobieren!
also nochmals : Danke!!!

der prinz


----------



## Mr. Cutty (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Keine Ursache, gern geschehen.  #h


----------



## Mr. Cutty (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Das Rezept der Sahnesoße ist eine Eigenkreation. Der Gefüllte Hecht ist nicht jedermanns Sache; ich bevorzuge die Klößchenvariante. 

Da könnte ich genauso mich reinsetzen, wie bei den Spaghetti mit Meeresfrüchten. Das ist recht simpel aber lecker wie sonstwas.

Und erst die Rotaugenmatjes, die sind der Hammer. Dafür ließe ich glatt den "echten" Matjes liegen. Natürlich kann man das Rezept auch auf andere Fischarten anwenden. Somit kann man die originalen Matjesrezepte auch mit Matjes aus Rotaugen umsetzen.

Bei den Zanderravioli würde ich noch 'n bisschen mit den Gewürzen experimentieren. Da geht noch was möchte ich meinen.


----------



## buttlöffel (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*



Mr. Cutty schrieb:


> Hab's korrigiert. Funktioniert jetzt.



Nöö, immer noch nicht - oder nicht mehr.|wavey:


----------



## paulmeyers (15. April 2013)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Die meisten Links sind immernoch down...


----------



## Mr. Cutty (15. April 2013)

*AW: Brasse süß-sauer*

Das Problem ist, wenn eine ganze Zeit lang keine Bewegung mehr bei den Downloads ist, werden die automatisch vom Provider gelöscht. Da ich nebenher noch etwas anders zu tun habe, kann ich nicht immer darauf achten und regelmäßig uploaden.

Am einfachsten ist es, wenn Ihr mir Eure E-Mailadresse zukommen lasst. Dann kann ich Euch die Fisch-Rezepte zuschicken.


----------

